# canon lbp5050 color shift correction



## hannul (Jan 31, 2013)

My LBP-5050 printer shows an error message advising "Out-of-Register Colors Correction has not been performed. Perform calibration again." no matter how many times i run calibration it wont fix it.

any ideas to fix this ?


----------

